# La Pavoni Pro vs Europiccola or other models



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As a closet lover of levers, I have to say I do like the La Pavoni machines.

One thing I'm not sure of of is the difference between the Europiccola and the pro. On a couple of websites they're billing the Europiccola as being an 8 cup machine and the pro as a 16 cup one.

To my knowledge they all make 2.5 cups (unless you switch them off and wrap them in towels).

So I suppose I'm trying to understand is what the difference is between these 2 models (or any others) and how you control judge the temp.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The pro version. Has a bigger boiler and a pressure guage which doesn't change the overheating characteristics of the la pavonis, you can help the overheating buy using an aluminium extrusion heat sink on the group.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The pro version. Has a bigger boiler and a pressure guage which doesn't change the overheating characteristics of the la pavonis, you can help the overheating buy using an aluminium extrusion heat sink on the group.


Thanks CC, I thought the pro might have a bigger boiler. Does it still only produce 2.5 shots before over heating?

Is the pressure gauge much use compared to the smaller models that just have the "ready light" that goes on?

What's aluminium extrusion heat sink?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This?

https://londiniumespresso.com/forum/la-pavoni-lever-espresso-machines/311-pavoni-pictures/page-2


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This?
> 
> https://londiniumespresso.com/forum/la-pavoni-lever-espresso-machines/311-pavoni-pictures/page-2


Did you notice that the last set of pictures shows a wood (like) heat sink...

It is wood, and it is a beautifully executed joke.









Anyway, according to Frans, the proper heat sink (as in the first set of pics) actually allows the user to keep making drinks until all eight cups have been used. The pressure gauge on his Europiccola was drilled and installed by the same chap that makes the heat sinks, so it is not standard.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sjenner said:


> Did you notice that the last set of pictures shows a wood (like) heat sink...
> 
> It is wood, and it is a beautifully executed joke.
> 
> ...












13 wooden bits


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wooden heat sink? I wonder if he could make some fireguards too? If he ran out of wood he could always use chocolate!

I secretly fancy a La Pav too, having seen my mate's. He doesn't even have a grinder so I'm trying to get him to bring it over so I can have a play. Are these things useful machines?


----------

